# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Все мои знакомства заканчиваются ничем

## Pechalka

...

----------


## Гражданин

Мб не все так безнадежно. Все от тебя зависит...

----------


## Игорёк

Тебеж около 25ти.. не доводи до безнадежности.

----------


## pauchoc

Ох! как я понимаю автора, у меня теже проблемы((

зачем_мне_ник, если хочешь, пиши мне в личку пообщаемся.

----------


## Балда

Автор, а у тебя много было попыток?

----------


## trypo

автор забанен на 10 дней

----------


## Justitiam

Ну еще есть извращенцы типа меня. Шизофрения принимает разные формы.

----------


## Doppelganger

Можешь порадоваться тому факту, что девочкам с сф проще, чем мальчикам.

----------


## Агата

> Да нечем похвастаться,не было у меня серьезных попыток,хотя причины для СУ серьёзные.


 Нашли, чем хвастать, блин...

----------


## Yrok25

по каким критериям измеряется тяжесть сф ?

----------


## Yrok25

таблетки есть - невроз растить (моё мнение и не обязательно правильное) 
возможно стоит попробовать позаниматься самокапанием , или даже самокопанием с кем то на пару ...

----------


## Игорёк

а депра и усилится без таблеток, теперь после отказа будет повод всё спихнуть на это. так зависимость и формируется. не надо было начинать.

----------


## Yrok25

В психологах я еще в детстве разочаровался , неприязнь к их некомпетентности и шаблонности . Видится мне это как установление доверительных отношений с человеком в похожей ситуации , и своего рода компаньонство , взаимопощь  с целью решения проблем , внешних и внутренних .

----------


## Yrok25

В общем это в теории , в реальности от меня все сбегают и начинают игнорировать , видимо я моральный урод .

----------


## Dannebrog

Да уж, ситуация незавидная. Вполне понимаю автора - очень раздражает, когда в ответ на попытку выговориться начинают сыпаться шаблонные комменты вида "все будет хорошо!/все зависит от нас!/соберись!", и так далее.

Однако самое противное - это когда читаешь такое, видишь, что человеку плохо, но ничем не можешь помочь, даже словом.

----------


## Unity

> В психологах я еще в детстве разочаровался , неприязнь к их некомпетентности и шаблонности . Видится мне это как установление доверительных отношений с человеком в похожей ситуации , и своего рода компаньонство , взаимопощь с целью решения проблем , внешних и внутренних .


 Со мною так произошло, — душа иная помогла мне _выбраться_, осознать свой страх, выявить его причины, покопаться в прошлом, чтобы «отладить» _сейчас_ — растворить эмоции осознанностью, собранностью...
Сам бы я не справился, ни за что и никогда — мотивации бы не было.
Дельный сей совет: подружиться с кем-то...



> В общем это в теории , в реальности от меня все сбегают и начинают игнорировать , видимо я моральный урод .


 Кажется, Вы просто покамест не смогли найти _свою_ компанию и _своих_ людей. Сразу и легко — ничто не даётся; увы, всему нужно время, поиски, усилия...

----------


## mertvec

> ...,во мне ничего нет такого. ...


 Какого такого? Побольше конкретики - что бы вы хотели в себе содержать?

----------


## mertvec

Ну притянешь ты людей, а дальше что? У тебя же социофобия - притянутые тобой люди может и не поймут что с тобой, зато точно увидят, что ты "отвратная". Надо искать человека с подобными проблемами (банально -_-), увлечениями (увлекаешься же чем-то?) и общаться с ним в реале - форумное общение и хотя бы беседа по телефону отличаются как замороженная пицца от свежеприготовленной. Может стоит в графе адрес указать таки реальный город проживания?

А после чего у тебя болячка появилась эта? Если что-то было - надо работать. Если само-собой, то, может, стоит попробовать принять себя как есть?

ЗЫ: "Само плывёт в руки только то, что не тонет".

ЗЫ2: Тоже боялся смотреть людям в глаза и постоянно молчал. Потом пришел на форум - думал ща пройдёт всё, но прошло только время, около года. Тут накатила волна несерьёзного отчаяния. Потом на меня вышел один хороший человек через форум и кое что начало меняться. Спустя год после нашего знакомства страх перед новыми людьми никуда не изчез, я по прежнему много молчу, я ношу почти всё чёрное, я не бреюсь, не стригусь и (о ужас!) уже больше полугода не чистил зубы (нет, не гниют ещё =) ), задаю глупые вопросы, но сейчас меня это почти не напрягает. А если я не потею и не нервничаю, то и людей это напрягать не будет.

----------


## mertvec

Зачем носить другие цвета, если твой - чёрный (например)?

----------


## Гражданин

Думаю,что нельзя адекватно оценивать у себя привлекательность,женский магнетизм и т.д. будучи при этом социофобкой,со всеми вытекающими из этого ограничениями.
Под лежачий камень вода не течет.
Имхо этот форум не очень удачное место для знакомств,которые могут окончиться реальной встречей. Не многим оно вообще надо,кому-то просто написать чтобы стало чутка легче,кто-то заходит по привычке и всд кажется праздным. Хотя при желании,новым знакомствам все же может поспособствовать,хоть и активность на форуме давно не та.
Мертвец,полгода совсем   не чистил зубы и не возникло проблем с ними? Либо это неправда,что совсем не следил за гигиеной ротовой полости, либо скоро ты потратишь много денег у зубного))

----------


## mertvec

> ... Мертвец,полгода совсем   не чистил зубы и не возникло проблем с ними? Либо это неправда,что совсем не следил за гигиеной ротовой полости, либо скоро ты потратишь много денег у зубного))


 Ну хорошо, хорошо! Я признаюсь!!! Я полоскал их чаем после обеда и завтрака. =( 

А вообще - не люблю сладкое и химикалии, посему стараюсь это не есть. А натур-продукт натур-продукту не навредит.

Собаки тоже зубы не чистят и они у них не болеют. Дак то собаки, а я человек, да при том бел*й. =) ... Зато теперь слюна обладает антисептическими свойствами.

ЗЫ: Отбываю за прокладками двигла для Альпийца, а то и так на работу опаздал. =(

----------


## mertvec

Про неизлечимую болезнь и закон притяжения подобий - видел как-то в автобусе двух девчонок (сёстры, наверное, судя по возрасту). Они немые были, руками общались, но им было весело. Они смеались и вместо "ха-ха" у них получалась фигня какая-то - "ы-ы-ы-ы-гы-гы". Но они натурально так смеялись. Жутковато было слышать, но приятнее, чем когда пьяный гопник под окном начинает ржать над плоским анекдотом.

----------


## Гражданин

Встречи проходили неудачно? Ты считаешь,что дело только в тебе или например парни попадались не те?

----------


## Гражданин

Мда, знакомства на сайтах знакомств дело такое,щепетильное...

----------


## Гражданин

Да, такие есть. Но много мужчин в поисках доступного секса,потому что по всей видимости спрос порождает предложение. Думаю представителям обоих полов можно найти на просторах интернета того кого они ищут,надо тщательнее искать,ну и не без удачи конечно.

----------


## Гражданин

Эй,ты чего? Почему внезапно такие нелестные комментарии к себе.  Многое зависит от того как ты относишься к себе,если полюбить себя сразу не получается,то и хулить себя к месту и не к месту не надо.
По крайней мере на форуме,я думаю,что все,и я в том числе,относятся к тебе в положительном ключе.

----------


## Лёша

А ты хоть в одного при знакомстве влюбилась? Я за свои года ни в кого не влюбился и ничуть не жалею, что ни с кем не встречался.

----------


## Лёша

Я бы не сказал, что у тебя нет магнетизма. К тебе многие добавлялись пообщаться, значит ты - интересный, привлекательный человек. Если хочешь завести друзей, то лучше не заходи на сайт знакомств, а ищи на форумах. Чтобы стать другом нужно просто совпадение интересов + продолжительность общения, у тебя есть какие-либо интересы, кроме СУ?

----------


## Гражданин

Боятья не стоит. Ибо потом может быть мучительно больно,за то,что где-то,когда-то не хватило решительности. Я вот три года сомневался в своих чувствах,были ли они,не мог забыть после разрыва общения зарождающихся отношений по моей же инициативе,на фоне тогдашней депрессии и периода низкой самооценки. Однако же сам же написал и вновь завязал общение. И понял,что дальше дружбы дело не пойдет. Зато раз и навсегда разобрался для себя,более не терзаем сомнениями.

----------


## Гражданин

Ты в него влюблена? Вы общаетесь в жизни? Он сам открыто дал знать об этом?

----------


## Гражданин

Постарайся "не накручивать" себя. Вы с ним общаетесь? Попробуй как-нибудь вывести его на эту тему. Внести некую ясность с его стороны.

----------


## Гражданин

Если затуманивает,то я бы на твоем месте попытался оборвать все контакты с ним. Это именно если он таким образом он не отпускает тебя и нет с его стороны взаимности,и он знает,что ты неравнодушна,пользуется этим. Я бы так поступил.

----------


## Гражданин

Каким образом проявляется это подавление?

----------


## Гражданин

Поднадоело эту тему муссолить. Просто не реагируй на него,на его флирт и все.

----------


## Лёша

Вот, по таким увлечения вполне реально найти друзей, вопрос лишь в том, сильно ли ты хочешь общаться с этими людьми. 
Я тебе в некоем роде завидую, на такие чувства способен не каждый. Жалко, если он тебя любит, как источник радостей, тревог и печалей. Это что-то вроде болезни, хотеть быть любимым, живым. Раз ты с ним общаешься, то я за тебя рад, не всё потеряно в социальной жизни, есть шансы выбраться на свет.

----------


## Гражданин

> я сама решу,что мне с ним  делать в будущем!


 Забавная,капризная реакция. Ясен пень,что сама,кто же еще,жизнь то твоя)

----------


## Гражданин

Вот и славно.

----------


## cos

"...просто не люблю то состояние,когда начинаю от кого-то психологически зависеть..."
зависимость от кого-то - это как разновидность наркомании, только твой наркотик - живой и может причинять дополнительную боль...

не строй с кем-то совместных планов, не люби, не проси, не бойся...
завись только от себя.
когда научишься так жить - никто не сможет причнить тебе боль.

----------


## Ankou

не надо пытаться засовывать в свои внутренние дыры людей, из этого ничего хорошего не выйдет. сначала наладь контакт с самой собой, пусть тебе с собой станет комфортно, тогда, может, и людей можно попробовать вводить в свою жизнь. замени "одиночество" единочеством, так гораздо приятнее. "я не встречала такого у счастливых людей..", а умных людей ты часто встречала? вокруг толпы идиотов, которым вполне комфортно живется, потому что голова от дерева по стуку ничем не отличается. улыбнись тому, кто сидит в пруду, полюби себя, займись собой, и всё будет хорошо. не надо думать, что твое счастье зависит от кого-то другого, оно только в твоих руках. ты же целый мир, стоит только посмотреть внутрь

----------


## Гражданин

> не надо пытаться засовывать в свои внутренние дыры людей, из этого ничего хорошего не выйдет. сначала наладь контакт с самой собой, пусть тебе с собой станет комфортно, тогда, может, и людей можно попробовать вводить в свою жизнь. замени "одиночество" единочеством, так гораздо приятнее. "я не встречала такого у счастливых людей..", а умных людей ты часто встречала? вокруг толпы идиотов, которым вполне комфортно живется, потому что голова от дерева по стуку ничем не отличается. улыбнись тому, кто сидит в пруду, полюби себя, займись собой, и всё будет хорошо. не надо думать, что твое счастье зависит от кого-то другого, оно только в твоих руках. ты же целый мир, стоит только посмотреть внутрь


 Отлично сказано.

----------


## Ankou

судя по тому, что ты пишешь, ты пока только со своей головой успешно занимаешься организацией бурных оргий. хватит пихать в себя людей - это не лучший способ отвлечься от проблем. проблема не в одиночестве, а в тебе, что ты не умеешь жить сама с собой. 
любовь - хуёвь. люди здорово обосрали это слово за период собственного существования. себя полюби сначала - это первый левел, потом лезь на семьдесят второй - пытайся еще на кого-то замахиваться
Мацуо Монро "Научи меня умирать" - если не читала, то очень рекомендую, воодушевляет. В магазине не найдешь, но скачать можешь

P.S. поменьше сиди на разных форумах и читай, что там пишут

----------


## cos

[QUOTE=зачем_мне_ник;138001
По-моему без этой чертовой любви,вообще жить скучно,ничего не радует.Да и секс роль играет в поднятии настроения,а с кем попало тра... неинтересно и не собираюсь.[/QUOTE]
Без любви - скучно, с любовью - невозможно жить, тянет в суицид...
Получается этакий  загнутый меч-самотык...
И спину почесать приятно, но ведь расхерачишь ее в вкровь...
(пс слово расхерачить не является в данном случае матом тк образовано от слова похерить и не является эвфемизмом и означает перечеркнуть крест-накрест)

----------


## Гражданин

Почему так о любви то? Многие живут счастливо в любви,в взаимной любви.

----------


## Yrok25

> Со мною так произошло, — душа иная помогла мне _выбраться_, осознать свой страх, выявить его причины, покопаться в прошлом, чтобы «отладить» _сейчас_ — растворить эмоции осознанностью, собранностью...
> Сам бы я не справился, ни за что и никогда — мотивации бы не было.
> Дельный сей совет: подружиться с кем-то...
> 
> Кажется, Вы просто покамест не смогли найти _свою_ компанию и _своих_ людей. Сразу и легко — ничто не даётся; увы, всему нужно время, поиски, усилия...


 Я это давно осознал , и вроде бы нашел душу , но ситуация с ней ультро тяжёлая , она меня не слышит, а я на каждый день собираю фрагменты мотивации из маленьких осколков .  Думаю недолго осталось , растет глубокое принятие безысходности .

----------


## Ankou

съезди куда-нибудь, развейся. отодвинь этого человека на другой план. хотя бы на время. приведи себя в порядок, займись чем-то новым

----------


## Лёша

> ,а так скажу честно в основном люди,с которыми общаюсь-просто на пару раз(1-2) а потом интереса у меня к ним нет вообще.


 такая же фигня, которая мешает мне жить социальной жизнью. теперь понятно, почему у тебя с друзьями не складывается. придется надеяться на чудо, ничего другого не скажешь.

----------


## Ankou

> Ты вообще кто такая(ой),чтобы писать мне подобное не видя меня и не зная,что творится в моей душе?Ты знаешь что такое одиночестсво социофобки?у тебя страх и тупая застенчивость перед людьми? ты не можешь смотреть людям в глаза?и ты не тонула в депрессиях никогда?Уверена,что нет,иначе бы такое не понаписала(ал).И как ты смеешь здесь поливать меня грязью,утверждая про оргии,к которым я отношения не имела и не имею вообще?!


 у тебя глаз не дёргался, когда ты это писала?
насчет оргий - это речевой оборот, метафора, обозначающая менее литературное "насилование мозгов".
и не кипятись, я с добрыми чувствами, просто пишу без смайликов
а книжку прочитай, правда классная. и времени много не отнимет

----------


## Ankou

> такая же фигня, которая мешает мне жить социальной жизнью. теперь понятно, почему у тебя с друзьями не складывается. придется надеяться на чудо, ничего другого не скажешь.


 и какого же чуда ты ждёшь? что Иисус снизойдет и вдруг превратит воду в вино, а всех кретинов вокруг в интересных людей, которым будет дело до того, как у тебя дела?
все разные. причем настолько, что понимания стопроцентного найти по определению невозможно - никто другой не будет чувствовать тоже самое, что и ты. возможно, что-то отдаленно напоминающее, но не тоже самое. и это нормально. это не значит, что ты моральнй урод или покинутый всем миром волк-одиночка. быть одному - это нормально. надо научиться принимать себя таким. это не должно мучать, это должно приносить удовольствие - быть с собой. станет легче, жить проще станет, на людей вокруг по-другому начнешь смотреть, как, собственно, и на многое вокруг

----------


## Лёша

> и какого же чуда ты ждёшь? что Иисус снизойдет и вдруг превратит воду в вино, а всех кретинов вокруг в интересных людей, которым будет дело до того, как у тебя дела?
> все разные. причем настолько, что понимания стопроцентного найти по определению невозможно - никто другой не будет чувствовать тоже самое, что и ты. возможно, что-то отдаленно напоминающее, но не тоже самое. и это нормально. это не значит, что ты моральнй урод или покинутый всем миром волк-одиночка. быть одному - это нормально. надо научиться принимать себя таким. это не должно мучать, это должно приносить удовольствие - быть с собой. станет легче, жить проще станет, на людей вокруг по-другому начнешь смотреть, как, собственно, и на многое вокруг


 Где я сказал, что одиночество - это плохо? где я говорил про чувства? говоря про чудо, я имел ввиду, например, изменение психики, влюблённость, то что поможет заинтересоваться людьми.

----------


## Ankou

я просто пытаюсь донести свою мысль - возможно (а на мой личный взгляд - так совершенно точно), другие люди - это не источник помощи самому себе. у меня создается впечатление, вероятно ошибочное (но создается же), что тут многие ждут нечто извне, что поможет преобразить себя внутри. не нравятся люди? - так не занимайся ими. сохраняй гигиену общения, держи необходимую тебе самому дистанцию. постарайся найти у себя в голове выключатель расстройства, отвечающий за невозможность заинтересоваться человеком. ты же кладезь - займись собой.
вот изменения в психике - это да, но на мой взгляд - это и есть внутренний рубильник, который надо найти и поворачивать в нужною себе сторону. так скажем, знакомство с самим собой - за какую нитку дернуть, чтобы вносить изменения - чтобы не посыпать голову пеплом от невозможности что-то изменить в своем состоянии, настроении, мыслях

----------


## ДенисЧКА

сильное чувство,да....я когда хожу по улице,так такое ощущение,что на шарнирах весь и рукам места не найти.....из-за этого хожу очень быстро,почти бегаю,чтоб незаметно было,что я волнуюсь.....

----------


## ДенисЧКА

"мне ос-талась од-на забава-пальцы в рот да веселый свист...прокатилась дурная слава,что пахабник я и скандалист...ах,какая смешная потеря.........."  все будет снова,все будет опять,пока смерть не разлучит нас)) закрыться в четырех стенах и даже не писать никому в интернете-это уже смерть,врдяли на это кто-то способен,ибо через 2-5-7 дней,да хоть через  месяц ты понимаешь,что ты все равно жив,все равно твое сердце бъется,как бы ты этого не хотела....

----------


## одинКАКвсе

да прикращай ....пара та которая тебе подходит быстро не найдёш .рас ты зашла на этот форум значат взгляд на мир у тебя ни как у всех а таких мало .....я не говорю что это плохо с одной стороны это просто круто то что идёш не как всё стадо людей с мыслями о деньгах сексе и спиртном...но с другой стороны их большинство процентов на 95 всего население .....главное жди иши и найдёш хотя скорей всего тебя найдут  ..удачи)

----------


## когда уже

найдут, ум наместо вернут и будешь хотеть ты жить!

----------


## когда уже

а можно где-то твое фото увидеть, (в контакте, или еще где) чтобы понять насколько ты безнадежна?

----------


## когда уже

значит и по жизни тоже.

----------


## Yrok25

вот это ты жжешь

----------


## Yrok25

Просто первая мысль , которая приходит в такой момент - что ты для девушки кажешься или физически уродом , или отвращение по какой либо другой причине ., было недавно ... не могла мне в глаза смотреть , я воспринял это как неосознанное проявление недоверия и сильно по этому поводу печалился , т.к. из  кожи лез , что бы доказать что я его заслуживаю , сейчас понимаю что это было глупо .
 Учится открытому диалогу , учится озвучивать свои мысли и причины действий , другого пути видимо нет , только осознанность .
 Cложно это все , но не у всех будет как в кино , на одних инстинктах. Может это и к лучшему , т.к. у кого получется построить отношения на доверии и осознанном взаимопонимании , думаю они гораздо крепче , и лучше будут противостоять угрозам из вне .

----------


## когда уже

фото зачетное.) Не сказал бы что у этой девушки могут быть проблемы.
Неужели у Вас зачем_мне_ник всегда были такие проблемы в общении или может быть
это началось после какого-то события, неудачного опыта?

И насчет успешных и уверенных - имхо - мужчинам (большинству) больше нравятся женственные и слегка неуверенные женщины.

----------


## когда уже

конечно тут. Накликали беду на свою голову)

----------


## когда уже

Опа! Ну так если есть способность перевоплащаться, быть в образе, почему бы не использовать это в общении, при всречах с мужчинами. Возможно так войдете в роль, что уверенность станет действительно Вашей чертой после нескольких таких игр.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Вообщем раз пошли удивления в связи с тем,что выложила фото и тут такая тема,хочу разъяснить ситуацию,чтобы стало более понятно.При знакомствах я не смотрю на собеседника,в данном случае имеется в виду муж.пол,веду себя неуверенно,мои движения резки,потому что я нервничаю,их это отталкивает и моя привлекательность не спасает ситуацию в корне.Им нравятся уверенные в себе,успешные(чтобы не создавали допол.проблем) и никакая внешняя привлекательность не спасет.
> 
> Однажды была встреча как-то давно уж...вообщем сидим в его машине,я смотрю НЕ на него,а куда-то вниз,его начало  это напрягать и он пару раз сказал так "посмотри на меня".Было очевидно потом,что был разочарован(
> 
> PS.Сейчас ничего нехочу,понимаю,это все без толку и ничего предпринимать нах не собираюсь.


 А может тебе сразу озвучивать при встрече эту свою особенность, что мол стесняюсь и поэтому не смотрю.. ?  мне кажется они поймут ?

----------


## когда уже

а что если найти такого же сф-ба и отрабатывать уверенность себе - смотреть друг другу в глаза (гляделки) и т. д.
Помойму тут поможет практика. Если у вас обоих одинаковая проблема может проще будет? А то со стороны человеку, не имеющему такой проблемы трудно понять все тонкости (например мне))).

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> А то со стороны человеку, не имеющему такой проблемы трудно понять все тонкости (например мне))).


 Тоесть ты без проблем можешь смотреть в глаза людям при диалоге?

----------


## когда уже

когда люди разговаривают, то поддерживают диалог не только словами, но и жесами тела, взглядов, мимикой лица. Для себя не вижу тут больших проблем. Я ж не предлагаю как баран уставиться на собеседника и не отрываться от него.

----------


## Dementiy

Ну и что? Я тоже редко смотрю на собеседника, тем более в глаза.
И вообще, для меня посмотреть прямо в глаза - означает вызов. 
Если я и встречаю взгляд то, только в том случае если готов спорить или проявлять агрессию. В остальное время взгляд блуждает, и схватывает мимику другого лишь мимоходом.
Думаю, что и у других так же. По крайней мере, если кто-то на меня "пялился" - я непременно это замечу.

----------


## trypo

источники силы , подскажу уж  :Smile: 
вера в лучшее
мечты 
поддержка близких и друзей
самореализация
ну и любовь , так уж и быть  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

лучше что-нибудь полезное сделала бы. взрослеть пора.

----------


## Игорёк

размазывание соплей проблемы только усугубит. Лучше раньше это понять.. Дело конечно хозяйское. Отстал.

----------


## Dementiy

*darkmelody*, похоже у девушки нервный срыв.
Случиться чего, твоя вина в этом тоже будет.
Так что лучше не пиши ей пока, - пусть успокоится.

----------


## Гражданин

> *darkmelody*, похоже у девушки нервный срыв.
> Случиться чего, твоя вина в этом тоже будет.
> Так что лучше не пиши ей пока, - пусть успокоится.


 Но скорее всего ни хрена не случится. Проще на форуме сопли на кулак мотать, чем стараться что-то исправлять.

----------


## когда уже

однако...автор темы появись!

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Если бы это действительно так было,то люди бы не писали на разных форумах "Мне одиноко,ищу того-то,зачем-то и т.п"
> 
> По-моему без этой чертовой любви,вообще жить скучно,ничего не радует.Да и секс роль играет в поднятии настроения,а с кем попало тра... неинтересно и не собираюсь.


 +1

----------


## Гражданин

> Ты я смотрю здесь самый "умный" и одиночество никогда не разъедало тебе душу.Ммм...да ты даже не социофоб и  хз знает что здесь забыл,у тебя вроде как жизнь налажена.


 Ошибаешься

----------


## _lamer

Конечно, самый вумный. 



> Гражданин 
> Регистрация
> 05.03.2007


   Судя по регистрации..и по нику..ник в честь "Гражданина Кейна". Человек в уважаемом возрасте и классическое искусство ценит. Лично мне фильм не понравился, в то время ещё не снимали в голливуде "критический реализм", только приземлённый эпос.

----------


## Тьма

Ну значит что то ты делаешь не так разберись с этим.

----------


## ДенисЧКА

плохо,когда есть надежда и все,чем грезишь-заканчивается...лучше уж,чтоб и не начиналось.... :Smile:

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

Занятно.
Создать тему, объявить что отношения ни с кем не складываются, нагрубить половине участников темы, потом начать мечтать о смерти, но продолжать грубить второй половине участников темы. Тут, и правда, БЕДА!

Наверно следует уважать хотя бы тех, с кем делишься. Начать нужно точно с этого.

----------


## Игорёк

Планку не надо понижать, надо осознать ее адекватность. А вот над характером и поведением стоит задуматься.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Занятно.
> Создать тему, объявить что отношения ни с кем не складываются, нагрубить половине участников темы, потом начать мечтать о смерти, но продолжать грубить второй половине участников темы. Тут, и правда, БЕДА!
> 
> Наверно следует уважать хотя бы тех, с кем делишься. Начать нужно точно с этого.


 такая хрень бывает от усталости и бессознательно, упрекать тут бессмысленно.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> такая хрень бывает от усталости и бессознательно, упрекать тут бессмысленно.


 Ну в таком ключе я согласен. Можно списывать на усталость, бессознательность всё. Главное найти повод, а лучше несколько, ну чтоб себя успокоить. Ну не будет отношений и пофиг. Усталость и бессознательность у меня! Браво.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ну в таком ключе я согласен. Можно списывать на усталость, бессознательность всё. Главное найти повод, а лучше несколько, ну чтоб себя успокоить. Ну не будет отношений и пофиг. Усталость и бессознательность у меня! Браво.


 ну а на что тогда по твоему можно списать?

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> ну а на что тогда по твоему можно списать?


 Судя по ответам барышни на психическое расстройство. (см. страницу 3)

----------


## когда уже

Барышня ушла в сумрак.

----------

